# Cant qualify for J.S.A.



## dariuscork (30 Jan 2012)

Twin Sons [24 years old] living at home with parents cannot qualify for J.SA. due to means test [both parents working], what are their options? can they sign on, do FA.S. courses etc any help appreciated.


----------



## FioBi (30 Jan 2012)

Can they move out and get some where else to live? They can apply in their own right then as far as I know


----------



## gipimann (30 Jan 2012)

Not if they move out to avoid a means test.  If the Dept believe that that is the case, they can be assessed as if they were living at home.

They will no longer be means tested on parental income while living at home when they reach 25.


----------



## Bronte (31 Jan 2012)

They could also emigrate to get a job?


----------



## dariuscork (31 Jan 2012)

Bronte said:


> They could also emigrate to get a job?


 
Hope you never have children, very unkind comment and unhelpful.


----------



## Time (31 Jan 2012)

gipimann said:


> Not if they move out to avoid a means test.  If the Dept believe that that is the case, they can be assessed as if they were living at home.



The inspector would need proof before making such a move.


----------



## Bronte (31 Jan 2012)

dariuscork said:


> Hope you never have children, very unkind comment and unhelpful.


 
I didn't mean to be, but a spell in somewhere like London at 24 would be a great education in itself and maybe a stepping stone to something better than being on the dole.


----------



## ClaireM (31 Jan 2012)

If they move out they may get JSA but they will have to pay rent with no rent supplement. Why not go to social welfare and ask if they can sign on for credits?


----------



## dariuscork (1 Feb 2012)

Thank you but how does that work.


----------



## Ildánach (9 Feb 2012)

Once they turn 25, parents' income will no longer be assessed against them.


----------



## Ildánach (9 Feb 2012)

gipimann said:


> Not if they move out to avoid a means test.  If the Dept believe that that is the case, they can be assessed as if they were living at home.



What would be the legislative basis for such a decision?


----------

